
Ask HN: A new kind of search engine? - rment
If Google would be defeated at some point, why would that be? What kind of search engine would you like to have?
======
MzHN
My wishlist from the top of my head:

\- Google puts me in a bubble. They assume, that I have a single identity, a
single set of interests that are related. While I would not always want
completely unfiltered results, such as when I want to quickly get to a
relevant common result with as few keywords as possible, I would like to be
able to effortlessly switch between the bubbles the search engine thinks I
belong to, i.e. to switch context, even things such as my language. Along with
that I would want easy access to truly unfiltered results.

\- An API.

\- Advanced filters to really dig into the search results. Google is already
pretty good at these, but sometimes even the Google Fu isn't strong enough.

\- Some way to get rid of things like when you used to search for something,
and the top result was always experts exchange and I would accidentally click
on it. Every single time. I'm sure I was not alone, so there must have been
some way to get better results.

\- Full control over my search history. Full. Control. Heck, I'm even
partially entitled to it by law, but it's still a PITA. I want to view, add,
modify and permanently delete records. Or just turn the whole thing off. No,
not "turn it off", as in hide it from myself, like I can now. I mean really
turn it off.

\- And of course everything Google already has, like (reverse) image search
with filters, and the advanced search parameters, such as "site:domain.tld"
and the range operator "it costs 100..900".

------
Finnucane
I'd guess they'd have to attack Google's perceived weaknesses, like privacy
concerns. If more people decide they want the sort of thing DuckDuckGo is
offering, then people might switch.

And definitely, better filtering. Being able to construct more sophisticated
and targeted queries would be useful.

A site that did both with sufficient coverage of available websites would be
nice.

